

Dell acquires Sonicwall - primesuspect
http://www.sonicwall.com/us/company/Acquisition.html?elq=8f755563d68e4a0f9430f75edfc9fe1c

======
PythonDeveloper
Two dead companies do not make a live one... SonicWall lost their edge 5 years
ago, and now they compete with the likes of Pfsense and M0n0Wall.

As a former SonicWall customer, I _MUCH_ prefer PfSense to their products, and
the price is MUCH better... FREE. SonicWall, You lost me by holding back
feature updates to nickel and dime me into upgrading to an ever-increasing
support contract.

Dell, since you are flushing money down the hole these days, how about you
send me some. I'm sure I can make a better return on it than you can.

Cheers! :)

~~~
huggyface
Dell is "dead"? I suppose relative to the incredible profits of Apple, every
other company is dead.

